# atentos al fallo de matrix en el programa de risto mejide



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Dic 2021)

visto en el programa del 21 de diciembre de 2021.

experto OMS: omicron es ya la cepa predominante, pero afortunadamente es un catarrillo que no hace daño a nadie.

risto: es usted partidario de abortar las celebraciones navideñas?.

experto OMS: sí, hay que eliminar las cenas navideñas, por una cena puedes acabar muerto, lo importante es sobrevivir.

risto: pero como, si me acaba de decir que es un catarrillo que no hace daño a nadie?.

experto OMS: bueno, ehhh, bueno, ehhh.

risto: bueno, matara a los no vacunados.

experto OMS: eso, mata a los no vacunados, hay que ponerselo dificil, hay que cercarlos para que se vacunen

risto: eso, no vacunados, gentuza, gñe, gñe.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Dic 2021)

Ese catalán es verdaderamente odioso.

Se escuda cobardemente en que su programa es de HUMOR. ¿Dónde está el humor en todo ese odio que escupe y vomita?

Catalancito, catalancito... que tese a visto el plumerito.


----------



## jiren (22 Dic 2021)

A ver si le pegan 2 yoyas en nochevieja en Barcelona, ah no, que tiene toque de queda jejeje


----------



## OSPF (22 Dic 2021)

No hay video ?
Por que lleva siempre gafas? Aparte de calvo es bizco el hijo de puta?


----------



## Estais_avisados (22 Dic 2021)

tiene un ojo mirando a Ibiza y otro al país Vasco, seguro que cuando pederastea con su niña las lleva puestas.

Hará ruidos de folleteo en su dialecto también, así son los de su especie, especiales, o vulgarmente retrasados mentales como toda la vida, hijos de hermanos o primos.

Siempre nacen con taras ese tipo de engendros.


----------



## galapagano (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## revisa esos digitos (22 Dic 2021)

Cuando entra en la cárcel este afable "humorista"?


----------



## Me voy del foro (22 Dic 2021)

¿Qué representa omega?


Uso. Como es la última letra del alfabeto, puede ser usada para denotar el fin de algo, como antónimo de alfa, *que simboliza* el comienzo. Por ejemplo, «Yo soy el alfa y el *omega*, el primero y el último, el principio y el fin» (Apocalipsis 22, 13).


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (22 Dic 2021)

Sirve fielmente a su amo, pero no sabe cómo paga su amo.


----------



## sirpask (22 Dic 2021)

Lo de paralizar un pais por un puto resfriado .... Hdlgp....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Dic 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Lo de paralizar un pais por un puto resfriado .... Hdlgp....



La culpa es de los borregos que obedecen…a cada uno lo suyo.


----------



## Menchi (22 Dic 2021)

Pues si es tal y como contáis parece como si al médico se le hubiera olvidado el guión y el impresentable ese que se cree alguien le hubiera tenido que recordar, "Eh, experto, que tienes que decir esto que te dijimos", que es cuando el otro se da cuenta que ha metido la pata.

En fin. Poca guerra hay para lo que merecen estos hijos de puta. Estoy hasta el rabo de tanto odio y que no haya una respuesta merecida.


----------



## Juan Niebla (22 Dic 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Ese catalán es verdaderamente odioso.
> 
> Se escuda cobardemente en que su programa es de HUMOR. ¿Dónde está el humor en todo ese odio que escupe y vomita?
> 
> Catalancito, catalancito... que tese a visto el plumerito.




es que es catalán? ahora se entiende mejor su humor, humor catalán, j0j0j0j0, en el culo, vamos, no me jodas


----------



## Juan Niebla (22 Dic 2021)

hombre, dice que es de humor porque no quiere definirse directamente como payaso


----------



## El Gran Cid (22 Dic 2021)

jiren dijo:


> A ver si le pegan 2 yoyas en nochevieja en Barcelona, ah no, que tiene toque de queda jejeje











Risto Mejide cuenta a José Corbacho cómo le agredieron: ''Fue de una manera muy cobarde''


Risto Mejide fue el protagonista del cierre de su propio programa. En el último día de la primera temporada de Al rincón de pensar, Risto fue entrevistado por José Corbacho al contó cómo fue agredido con una botella en una "época complicada". "Me dieron un botellazo desde lejos y "me abrieron...



ecoteuve.eleconomista.es





La siguiente, de cerca.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (22 Dic 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> visto en el programa del 21 de diciembre de 2021.
> 
> experto OMS: omicron es ya la cepa predominante, pero afortunadamente es un catarrillo que no hace daño a nadie.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que hay que ir construyendo el relato ad-hoc para que encaje aunque sea a martillazos. 

Y millones de personas aplaudiendo con las orejas. Muchos de ellos gente que en mi caso tenía por absurdamente inteligente.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Dic 2021)

Cortocircuito covidiano:


----------



## John Smmith (22 Dic 2021)

Pues no tiene puta gracia. Alguien habia de decirlo.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## John Smmith (22 Dic 2021)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Vamos, que hay que ir construyendo el relato ad-hoc para que encaje aunque sea a martillazos.
> 
> Y millones de personas aplaudiendo con las orejas. Muchos de ellos gente que en mi caso tenía por absurdamente inteligente.



La inteligencia es algo que desapareció cuando la educación se convirtió en el gran negocio de masas que es y las universidades se pusieron a repartir titulos hasta a personas con deficiencias mentales. 

En loa años 80, ya apareció en la TV un muchacho con sindrome de down que se habia sacado el titulo de abogado.

Alli vi con claridad quan alejada estaba la enseñanza de la inteligencia. Cada vez se ha bajado mas el nivel para poder seguir facturando y manteniendo el negocio. Ahora sufrimos las consecuencias. Todo infectado de tontos con titulo. Si no mirad nuestros politicos.


----------



## Gusman (22 Dic 2021)

Pero todavia no han encerrado en la carcel a ese diseminador de odio?


----------



## gordofóbico (22 Dic 2021)

¿Qué experto era? ¿uno de estos?









LOS 4 DIOSES COVIDIANOS: hasta los cojones de esta PUTA PANDA día sí, día también en los medios,


Ya llevamos año y medio con esta gentuza a todas horas, a ver si se amoñecan de una puta vez RAFAEL BENGOA, ex OMS, venezolano, socialista DANIEL LOPEZ ACUÑA, ex OMS, mexicano jubilado en España ALFREDO CORELL, detalle sobre el reloj: Comenzó su carrera de docente como monitor de los Boy Scout...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Impresionante (22 Dic 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Lo de paralizar un pais por un puto resfriado .... Hdlgp....



El país acepta ser sometido


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (22 Dic 2021)

en poca


Gusman dijo:


> Pero todavia no han encerrado en la carcel a ese diseminador de odio?



este hdgp ha decidido una huida hacia adelante..


----------



## The Replicant (22 Dic 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> experto OMS: eso, mata a los no vacunados, hay que ponerselo dificil, hay que cercarlos para que se vacunen



por lo menos el hombre es sincero, de eso se trata, de acorralarnos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Dic 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Ese catalán es verdaderamente odioso.
> 
> Se escuda cobardemente en que su programa es de HUMOR. ¿Dónde está el humor en todo ese odio que escupe y vomita?
> 
> Catalancito, catalancito... que tese a visto el plumerito.






os dais cuenta que los putos subhumanos catalufos de mierda han copado toda la mass mierda española??


----------



## Martaurado2 (22 Dic 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> visto en el programa del 21 de diciembre de 2021.
> 
> experto OMS: omicron es ya la cepa predominante, pero afortunadamente es un catarrillo que no hace daño a nadie.
> 
> ...



¿puedes poner un enlace, o nos tenemos que creer tus patochadas?


----------



## Anka Motz (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## Beto (22 Dic 2021)

De humor será cuando entre gente en plató a repartir hostias


----------



## wingardian leviosa (22 Dic 2021)

Me voy del foro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 878592
> 
> 
> 
> ...




100% REAL, NO FAKE!!!!


----------



## Palimpsesto. (22 Dic 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> visto en el programa del 21 de diciembre de 2021.
> 
> experto OMS: omicron es ya la cepa predominante, pero afortunadamente es un catarrillo que no hace daño a nadie.
> 
> ...



Video?


----------



## ako (22 Dic 2021)

Son las contradicciones del hijoputismo reinante.


----------



## The Sentry (22 Dic 2021)

Me voy del foro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 878592
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé si es fake o no esa imagen ni voy a entrar a valorar en cuestión de verosimilitud nada de lo que esta contiene, si obstante cabe mencionar que de tomarla como veraz, no está acertando una puta mierda en las fechas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## lagintoinc (22 Dic 2021)

Ómicron ,un nuevo capítulo de la famosa y más exitosa serie nunca jamás estrenada...Virujis y sus variantes.


----------



## Funcional (22 Dic 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


> La inteligencia es algo que desapareció cuando la educación se convirtió en el gran negocio de masas que es y las universidades se pusieron a repartir titulos hasta a personas con deficiencias mentales.
> 
> En loa años 80, ya apareció en la TV un muchacho con sindrome de down que se habia sacado el titulo de abogado.
> 
> Alli vi con claridad quan alejada estaba la enseñanza de la inteligencia. Cada vez se ha bajado mas el nivel para poder seguir facturando y manteniendo el negocio. Ahora sufrimos las consecuencias. Todo infectado de tontos con titulo. Si no mirad nuestros politicos.



Eso es algo que solo ha pasado en España. No te preocupes, que ninguna universidad pública española figura en buena posición en los ranking internacionales. El que quiera aprender ya no tiene que ir a Salamanca sino a Estados Unidos o el Reino Unido.
En cualquier caso cómo serán de zotes los políticos españoles que hay pocos titulados y el que se doctora es porque ha plagiado el trabajo de otro.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Dic 2021)

La fiscalía pide cuatro años de cárcel para Risto Mejide


https://www-elcorreo-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.elcorreo.com/culturas/tv/risto-mejide-denunciado-antivacunas-20211118071103-nt_amp.html?amp_gsa=1&amp_js_v=a6&usqp=mq331AQIKAGwASCAAgM%3D#amp_tf=De%20%251%24s&aoh=16373112443630&csi=0&referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2F...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gusman (22 Dic 2021)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> en poca
> 
> 
> este hdgp ha decidido una huida hacia adelante..



Sabe que es un terrorista y un delincuente, pero también sabe que tiene el apoyo del sistema, por eso no se preocupa.


----------



## fredesvindo (22 Dic 2021)

Evaristo tiene un toque en la cabeza y el lo sabe!!!

¡¡¡La derecha muy mala y la izquierda muy buena!!!


----------



## ESC (22 Dic 2021)

El tal Risto también presenta evidentes rasgos psicopáticos.

Aquí estamos padeciendo una pandemia de psicopatía, en verdad.

...


----------



## Kovaliov (22 Dic 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


> La inteligencia es algo que desapareció cuando la educación se convirtió en el gran negocio de masas que es y las universidades se pusieron a repartir titulos hasta a personas con deficiencias mentales.
> 
> En loa años 80, ya apareció en la TV un muchacho con sindrome de down que se habia sacado el titulo de abogado.
> 
> Alli vi con claridad quan alejada estaba la enseñanza de la inteligencia. Cada vez se ha bajado mas el nivel para poder seguir facturando y manteniendo el negocio. Ahora sufrimos las consecuencias. Todo infectado de tontos con titulo. Si no mirad nuestros politicos.



Eso no es lo peor. Lo peor es que la masa hace más difícil detectar a los inteligentes, que a menudo se quedan en los primeros niveles incapaces de salir adelante entre tanto mediocre. Empezando por los profesores.


----------



## Knight who says ni (22 Dic 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> visto en el programa del 21 de diciembre de 2021.
> 
> experto OMS: omicron es ya la cepa predominante, pero afortunadamente es un catarrillo que no hace daño a nadie.
> 
> ...



Lo vi en directo y cambié de canal por vergüenza ajena...


----------



## Punitivum (22 Dic 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> visto en el programa del 21 de diciembre de 2021.
> 
> experto OMS: omicron es ya la cepa predominante, pero afortunadamente es un catarrillo que no hace daño a nadie.
> 
> ...












Eso es porque no es Risto, es FISTRO.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (22 Dic 2021)

¿Hay vídeo? Payasos premium los de la secta covidiana.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (22 Dic 2021)

El Evaristo es asqueroso. Persigue la libertad ajena y si se lo reprochan dice que hace humor...¿humor, gilipollas?
Claro que sus seguidores son peor que él...


----------



## Larata (22 Dic 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> visto en el programa del 21 de diciembre de 2021.
> 
> experto OMS: omicron es ya la cepa predominante, pero afortunadamente es un catarrillo que no hace daño a nadie.
> 
> ...



¿Sin vidrio? Bah


----------



## rayban00 (22 Dic 2021)

Risto es un psicópata, pero de los malos, es tan evidente. La mayoría que están en la tele son seres horribles, solo les interesa llevarse el dinero, venden a su madre por un euro.

Son lo peor de la sociedad, gente que debía estar encerrada o muerta. Solo aportan odio y muerte. Algún día lo pagarán.


----------



## Dovahkiina (22 Dic 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> por lo menos el hombre es sincero, de eso se trata, de acorralarnos



A eso en mi pueblo y en el de al lado se le llama coaccionar. Y ya si encima hablamos de algo potencialmente mortal, la respuesta correcta debe ser la autodefensa. Aquí lo que pasa es que se sueltan burradas y como quien oye llover


----------



## Dovahkiina (22 Dic 2021)

The Sentry dijo:


> No sé si es fake o no esa imagen ni voy a entrar a valorar en cuestión de verosimilitud nada de lo que esta contiene, si obstante cabe mencionar que de tomarla como veraz, no está acertando una puta mierda en las fechas.
> Un saludo.



Es su plandemia y se la follan como quieren. Si tienen que acelerar o suprimir etapas, lo harán


----------



## Zelofan (22 Dic 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> visto en el programa del 21 de diciembre de 2021.
> 
> experto OMS: omicron es ya la cepa predominante, pero afortunadamente es un catarrillo que no hace daño a nadie.
> 
> ...



tienes el corte del video ?? gracias : D


----------



## Tiresias (22 Dic 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> visto en el programa del 21 de diciembre de 2021.
> 
> experto OMS: omicron es ya la cepa predominante, pero afortunadamente es un catarrillo que no hace daño a nadie.
> 
> ...



Bueno, es la lógica que gastan desde hace casi dos años, los indigentes mentales que ven la tele sólo tragan y obedecen.


----------



## V. Crawley (22 Dic 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


> Pues no tiene puta gracia. Alguien habia de decirlo.



Porque no es un programa de humor. Es un programa de propaganda del régimen pero con un poco de azúcar, para que les entre mejor la píldora a los borregos. El humor (malo) es sólo el vehículo de la propaganda para que aceptes con una sonrisa las imposiciones de la dictadura. Un programa de humor no adoctrina, ni monta persecuciones contra disidentes.


----------



## ESC (22 Dic 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Risto es un psicópata, pero de los malos, es tan evidente. La mayoría que están en la tele son seres horribles, solo les interesa llevarse el dinero, venden a su madre por un euro.
> 
> Son lo peor de la sociedad, gente que debía estar encerrada o muerta. Solo aportan odio y muerte. Algún día lo pagarán.



Sospecho que hay un vacío en el difícil diagnóstico de la psicopatía, relacionándolo con aquellos que llevan a cabo actividades delictivas persistentes. Atendiendo a la escala de Robert Hare:

*Factor 1 – Dimensión Interpersonal:*

Encanto superficial y locuacidad.
Sentimiento de grandiosidad personal.
Mentira patológica.
Manipulación.
Falta de sentimientos de culpa y de arrepentimiento.
Emociones superficiales.
Insensibilidad/ falta de empatía.
Incapaz de reconocer la responsabilidad de sus actos.
*Factor 2 – Dimensión Afectiva:*

Búsqueda de sensaciones.
Estilo de vida parásito.
Falta de autocontrol.
Problemas de conducta precoces.
Sin metas realistas.
Impulsividad.
Irresponsabilidad.
Delincuencia juvenil.
Revocación de la libertad condicional.
*Factor 3 – Estilo de Vida:*

Conducta sexual promiscua.
Muchas relaciones maritales breves.
Versatibilidad delictiva.
----------------------------------------------------------

Se considera psicópata a todo aquel que presente rasgos de los tres factores.

Sin embargo, Risto, solamente presentaría rasgos del factor 1 y por tanto no sería considerado como psicópata desde el circuito "oficial".


----------



## ESC (22 Dic 2021)

Se trata del típico narcisista "carismático" con esa facilidad para meterse a toda la sociedad en el bolsillo.

Quizás ... quien más quien menos, todos tenemos ciertos aspectos psicopáticos como mecanismo de defensa y se percibe cierta admiración por aquellos sujetos que son psicópatas puros. No acabo de comprender muy bien el mecanismo social que subyace detrás de toda esta mierda.

Sea como fuere, debo confesar que me resulta un tipo despreciable al igual que el formato de su programa. Mo me gusta ver ese aspecto de la humanidad que despierta en sus televidentes.

En fin.


----------



## ESC (22 Dic 2021)

Señalaría la psicopatía atendiendo de forma exclusiva al factor 1, con especial relevancia en la manipulación y el encanto superficial.


----------



## Kabraloka (22 Dic 2021)

marta flich....


----------



## pegaso (22 Dic 2021)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> tiene un ojo mirando a Ibiza y otro al país Vasco, seguro que cuando pederastea con su niña las lleva puestas.
> 
> Hará ruidos de folleteo en su dialecto también, así son los de su especie, especiales, o vulgarmente retrasados mentales como toda la vida, hijos de hermanos o primos.
> 
> Siempre nacen con taras ese tipo de engendros.



Pederastea?
Tu eres cortico.


----------



## selenio (22 Dic 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Se trata del típico narcisista "carismático" con esa facilidad para meterse a toda la sociedad en el bolsillo.
> 
> Quizás ... quien más quien menos, todos tenemos ciertos aspectos psicopáticos como mecanismo de defensa y se percibe cierta admiración por aquellos sujetos que son psicópatas puros. *No acabo de comprender muy bien el mecanismo social que subyace detrás de toda esta mierda.*
> 
> ...



Pues creo que es muy facil, ese tipo de individuos como el Risto, son capaces de llegar a escalafones mas altos de las sociedades, ya que las sociedades , el que es mas manipulador es mas facil llegar al poder, pero dando diez de cal y una de arena para edulcorar y hacer tragar las de cal, que parezca tambien de arena, y ojo tambien utilizan las corrientes dominantes, si Riso se le ocurriera ir en contracorriente seria barrido de un plumazo, aislado y tildado de loco y magufo, pero a favor de corriente es muy efectivo para la masa.

Es como un antiguo predicador de masas azuzando los lados mas oscuros y emocionales de la gente, en realidad este circo de manuplacion y de ingenieria social, es muy viejo.

La naturaleza humana es psicopatica y estupida en muy mayor medida, los psicopatas de medio y alto nivel son los que adoctrinan y gobiernan, y los estupidos que son la masa, necesitan lideres a quien admirar y que los pastoreen, porque se sienten perdidos, sin referentes e incapaces de pensar por si mismos.

Los psicopatas extremos son mas dificiles de admirar, pero tambien tiene su propio publico.

PD: A mi el tipo este me parece sencillamente "repugnante".


----------



## trellat (22 Dic 2021)

gordofóbico dijo:


> ¿Qué experto era? ¿uno de estos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excelente hilo que, una vez más, queda sepultado entre la porqueria de niños rata buscadores de zanks y cm´s del gobierno


----------



## trellat (22 Dic 2021)

Luego dicen algunos que en la television nunca se deja nada al azar y tal pascual ...

lo que cuenta el creador del hilo es de ayer creo y el ejperto al que se efiere era este "ficha"








Luis Enjuanes, virólogo del CSIC: "La nueva cepa surafricana podría estar muy diseminada por el mundo"


En el marco del Campus África 2021, organizado por la Universidad de La Laguna, Vicente Larraga, padre de otro de los proyectos de vacuna contra la covid-19, ha dicho de la ómicron que es "una más", aunque a priori "parece que tiene más modificaciones"




www.eldiario.es





Yo lo oí de pasada y tambien alucine en colores. Recurso ante la cagada ---> el culpable es el no vacunado. 

En parte pienso que los no vacunados pueden estar tranquilos. *Les necesitan para echarles la culpa de las cagadas que vayan cometiendo*


----------



## trellat (22 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> os dais cuenta que los putos subhumanos catalufos de mierda han copado toda la mass mierda española??



6 años de gobierno del rajao es una losa amigo


----------



## Calippo (22 Dic 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Catalancito, catalancito... que *tese a* visto el plumerito.



El coronavirus causa estragos... tres patadas en cinco letras...


----------



## il banditto (22 Dic 2021)

Cualquier día alguno hasta los cojones de aguantar este circo 24/7 decide arruinarse la vida y meter 5 mojadas en el corazón a alguno de esos esbirros del poder que se creen intocables y luego se echarán las manos a la cabeza, la ultraderexa y demás payasadas que sólo saben repetir como putos loros subvencionados


----------



## trellat (22 Dic 2021)

selenio dijo:


> dando diez de cal y una de arena para edulcorar y hacer tragar las de cal,



¡BINGO! macho. 10 de cal y una de arena para disimular que no se peca de lo otro ... cansao estoy de decirlo en mi casa cuando me amargan la comida con el gilipola ese y su presunto "humor" y objetividad.

Ademas es tan tonto que a poco que le aprietan, como el dia ese del abogado contra la demagoia, descubre el pastel "tus denuncias no iran a ningun sitio ya que este es un progama de humor donde todo es mentira, a eso me cojere ...." tonto


----------



## trellat (22 Dic 2021)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> hombre, dice que es de humor porque no quiere definirse directamente como payaso



te equivocas, es humor por cojones, porque lo dicen ellos y punto. Se declaren como payasos o no, te guste o no ..



asi son


----------



## Estais_avisados (22 Dic 2021)

pegaso dijo:


> Pederastea?
> Tu eres cortico.



El cortico ya has demostrado ser tu con tu comentario, el mío deja claro que hablo desde la sátira y la burla puesto que le saca una tira de años jjajajajaja cómo estáis de mal, tomaos unas tilillas por las noches!!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Dic 2021)

La sexta "Peligro Mortal" las cenas de Navidad


La tal Estefanía o es una cínica consumada o una imbécil tan profunda como la Fosa de las Marianas.




www.burbuja.info







*El Gobierno vuelve a hacer obligatoria la mascarilla por la calle y moviliza al Ejército para acelerar la vacunación*









Sánchez impone la mascarilla en exteriores entre críticas por la falta de utilidad de la medida la vacunación


El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha comunicado este miércoles a los presidentes autonómicos que el uso de la mascarilla volverá a ser obligatorio en el exterior, aunque pueda guardarse una distancia de 1,5 metros, y que activará al Ejercito para reforzar la vacunación contra la Covid...




www.20minutos.es










El presidente del Gobierno,* Pedro Sánchez*, ha comunicado este miércoles a los presidentes autonómicos que *el uso de la mascarilla volverá a ser obligatorio en el exterior*, aunque pueda guardarse una distancia de 1,5 metros, y que *activará al Ejercito *para reforzar la vacunación contra la Covid. Estos son algunos de los anuncios que ha hecho en su primera intervención en la Conferencia de Presidentes telemática y entre los que no hay ningún planteamiento que suponga* cerrar locales, reducir aforos u horarios ni limitar el número de personas* que pueden reunirse, como pidieron a principios de mes los técnicos que asesoran a las comunidades. Tampoco, como pedían Cataluña y Canarias, contempla un *nuevo toque de queda nocturno.*
Los expertos de Sanidad piden limitar a 10 personas las mesas en restaurantes y antígenos antes de cenar esta Navidad
Según ha informado Moncloa, se volverá a establecer "la obligatoriedad de las mascarillas en exteriores", algo que desde junio no se aplicaban si podía guardarse una distancia de 1,5 metros con personas no convivientes. La modificación legal necesaria para ello* se aprobará en el Consejo de Ministros extraordinario este jueves.*

El Gobierno defiende que lo que "realmente ha funcionado" para luchar contra la Covid es la vacunación y en esa línea Sánchez ha anunciado que el Gobierno podrán a disposición a las Fuerzas Armadas para seguir vacunando. 
Según ha dicho, se habilitará a dispositivos de* vacunación de las Fuerzas Armadas y hospitales *de la Red Sanitaria Militar.











La intención del Gobierno es "intensificar y acelerar el proceso de vacunación" y para ello, Sánchez ha planteado a los presidentes autonómicos *nuevos objetivos.* Según ha dicho, el 80% de la población entre 60 y 69 años deberá tener tercera dosis antes de que termine el año y antes de la semana del 24 de enero deberá tenerla el 80% de la población entre 50 y 59 años. El 80% de la franja de *40 a 49 años* debería tenerla "en l primera semana de marzo"​


----------



## arrpak (22 Dic 2021)

esto sin video no vale para nada


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Dic 2021)

Yo Soy todo lo que es, y lo que será. Yo Soy vuestro Padre, Toda-Sabiduría, Toda-Visión, Todo-Amor Y Toda-Misericordia. Yo Vengo a reunir a todos los creyentes. Mi Hora está pronta, al igual que la Misericordia de Mi Hijo está ya casi sobre vosotros.


Vuestro Bienamado Padre


Dios el Altísimo


_*DEUS VULT *_








Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS







t.me






_**_
*HAGASE CUMPLASE*
​


a ver son de coña eh ! excepto lo de mr pool


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Dic 2021)

*LA CUTRE REPILL ESA DE PFIZER*
*SE LA PUEDEN METER POR ASSHO *

H*OLD THE FUCKIN **LINE*














il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR


GETTR is a brand new social media platform founded on the principles of free speech, independent thought and rejecting political censorship and “cancel culture”. With best in class technology, our goal is to create a marketplace of ideas in order to share freedom and democracy around the world.




gettr.com












il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : Pfizer should turn that covid pill into a suppository SO THEY CAN STICK IT UP THEIR BUTTOS!!!


Pfizer should turn that covid pill into a suppository SO THEY CAN STICK IT UP THEIR BUTTOS!!!




gettr.com












Lobo Estepario







t.me


----------



## Funcional (22 Dic 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Sospecho que hay un vacío en el difícil diagnóstico de la psicopatía, relacionándolo con aquellos que llevan a cabo actividades delictivas persistentes. Atendiendo a la escala de Robert Hare:
> 
> *Factor 1 – Dimensión Interpersonal:*
> 
> ...



Para mi, que no he estudiado Psicología, simplemente se trata de un hijoputa, de los de toda la vida.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Dic 2021)

Que un virus mute a menor letalidad y mayor contagiosidad es algo positivo. ¿Por qué tanta alarma entonces?

Les interesa tenernos asustados.


----------



## Sr Julian (22 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> os dais cuenta que los putos subhumanos catalufos de mierda han copado toda la mass mierda española??



Los lazis llevan 40 años haciendolo, todo lo que son mass mierda esta controlado por la burguesia catalana, programas de entretenimiento para las televisiones, profesionales del cine y documentales, publicistas, actores de doblaje, retransmisiones deportivas.


----------



## Shy (22 Dic 2021)

OSPF dijo:


> No hay video ?
> *Por que lleva siempre gafas?* Aparte de calvo es bizco el hijo de puta?



Porque tiene las pupilas como las de un gato en un pozo, drogaína manda.


----------



## SPQR (22 Dic 2021)

Tarda mucho en llegarle karma a Risto Mejunje.



Shy dijo:


> Porque tiene las pupilas como las de un gato en un pozo, drogaína manda.



Cuentenos más...


----------



## F.Alonso21 (22 Dic 2021)

Y la gente se traga todo con las trolas que hay.



Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Ese catalán es verdaderamente odioso.
> 
> Se escuda cobardemente en que su programa es de HUMOR. ¿Dónde está el humor en todo ese odio que escupe y vomita?
> 
> Catalancito, catalancito... que tese a visto el plumerito.



Es de delitos de oido, delitos de odio mass mierda deberian titularle su programa de mierda.

Siempre ha sido un flipado y vividor, que hablaba mal de todo lo que le venia en gana dentro de la musica al principio (no puedo opinar por que de eso no le he visto apenas , pero si cuando generaliza otras cosas).




Menchi dijo:


> Pues si es tal y como contáis parece como si al médico se le hubiera olvidado el guión y el impresentable ese que se cree alguien le hubiera tenido que recordar, "Eh, experto, que tienes que decir esto que te dijimos", que es cuando el otro se da cuenta que ha metido la pata.
> 
> En fin. Poca guerra hay para lo que merecen estos hijos de puta. Estoy hasta el rabo de tanto odio y que no haya una respuesta merecida.



Menudos cambios de relato, es que no se sostiene su mierda por ningun lado.



rayban00 dijo:


> Risto es un psicópata, pero de los malos, es tan evidente. La mayoría que están en la tele son seres horribles, solo les interesa llevarse el dinero, venden a su madre por un euro.
> 
> Son lo peor de la sociedad, gente que debía estar encerrada o muerta. Solo aportan odio y muerte. Algún día lo pagarán.



De los malos porque termina diciendo muchas cosas que no deberia decir, como aquella fiesta con pijos con jets ejecutivos de largo alcance que pensaba que hablaban de Macs el listo este.

Pijos hijos de globalistas y multimillonarios, en esos entornos ha estado este que no deberia venir de mala cuna, la clase obrera jamas ve esas cosas vaya.



V. Crawley dijo:


> Porque no es un programa de humor.* Es un programa de propaganda del régimen* pero con un poco de azúcar, para que les entre mejor la píldora a los borregos. El humor (malo) es sólo el vehículo de la propaganda para que aceptes con una sonrisa las imposiciones de la dictadura. Un programa de humor no adoctrina, ni monta persecuciones contra disidentes.



Es mierda, para alimentar al ganado y convertirlos en esclavos sumisos nueva stasi.



selenio dijo:


> Pues creo que es muy facil, ese tipo de individuos como el Risto, son capaces de llegar a escalafones mas altos de las sociedades, ya que las sociedades , el que es mas manipulador es mas facil llegar al poder, pero dando diez de cal y una de arena para edulcorar y hacer tragar las de cal, que parezca tambien de arena, y ojo tambien utilizan las corrientes dominantes, si Riso se le ocurriera ir en contracorriente seria barrido de un plumazo, aislado y tildado de loco y magufo, pero a favor de corriente es muy efectivo para la masa.
> 
> Es como un antiguo predicador de masas azuzando los lados mas oscuros y emocionales de la gente, en realidad este circo de manuplacion y de ingenieria social, es muy viejo.
> 
> ...



Asi funcionan las dictaduras.

Pero muchas han caido historicamente junto con imperios, y me da que el occidental si encima se autodestruye acabara cayendo a base de bien, ahora bine veremos en esa liquidacion que sucede sin tanto poder con los que tuvieron culpa de esto si se van a salir de rositas ellos y sus circulos , porque lo dudo.


----------



## shinobu magiøsa (22 Dic 2021)

Eso te lo has inventado


----------



## Padre_Karras (22 Dic 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> visto en el programa del 21 de diciembre de 2021.
> 
> experto OMS: omicron es ya la cepa predominante, pero afortunadamente es un catarrillo que no hace daño a nadie.
> 
> ...



¿ Pero es literal la conversación o te has tomado una licencia poética ?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (23 Dic 2021)

Es un tipo que levanta en mi unas ganas infinitas de reventar cabezas, no se el porqué tu


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Dic 2021)

Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS







t.me













il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR :







gettr.com


----------



## daesrd (23 Dic 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Ese catalán es verdaderamente odioso.
> 
> Se escuda cobardemente en que su programa es de HUMOR. ¿Dónde está el humor en todo ese odio que escupe y vomita?
> 
> Catalancito, catalancito... que tese a visto el plumerito.



Al risto ese, y al barbas y compañía, yo los tendría 20 años a la sombra, y no es mucho para lo que se merecen...


----------



## daesrd (23 Dic 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Al risto ese, y al barbas y compañía, yo los tendría 20 años a la sombra, y no es mucho para lo que se merecen...



O mejor pegarles un tiro en la nuca y acabamos antes....jajajaja, que risa, no os hace gracia? esto es un programa de humorrr






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Os dejo la canción contra La KAKUNA. EL HIMNO MAS ROCKERO:








Yo no me la voy a poner, by Nio Sebez


track by Nio Sebez




niosebez.bandcamp.com


----------



## pegaso (23 Dic 2021)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> El cortico ya has demostrado ser tu con tu comentario, el mío deja claro que hablo desde la sátira y la burla puesto que le saca una tira de años jjajajajaja cómo estáis de mal, tomaos unas tilillas por las noches!!



Sátira y burla?
Eres tonto.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Dic 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


>








AHORA EN ANTENA 3 NOTICIAS... entran en cortocircuito


- Explosión de contagios. - Pero no te preocupes porque es como un catarro. - Pero tienes que protegerte porque sino eres un irresponsable. - Luego récord histórico de contagiados desde que empezó la pandemia. - Pero Omicron será el fin de la pandemia. - Pero cada vez hay más...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Dic 2021)

contad lo de porque lleva SIEMPRE gafas?

tiene algun problema en los ojos o de salud?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Dic 2021)

A ver, que risto sea catalán, es como cualquiera del foro que sea gallego, o murciano

En todo el tiempo que lo conozco, no recuerdo haberle oído hablar ni una palabra en catalán


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Dic 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> contad lo de porque lleva SIEMPRE gafas?
> 
> tiene algun problema en los ojos o de salud?



Creo que es un tema de glaucoma, tiene que llevar las putas gafas que cambian de intensidad siempre

Hace 30 años ya las llevaba


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 May 2022)




----------

